# sundown sa8



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

So it seems I burnt my coils or something.. on a sax1200. Shipping plus repair is 200 so I think I might as well just buy new ones.. do I have any other options


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)

Are this speakers any good.looking for some for a convertible.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

was this one or two subs on that SAX?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

is it a V2? lol, they are rated at 600w but take 1k all day if sent clean power. I say get two more.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Two v1's. Dual 4ohms


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

great speakers been running a v1 dual 2 ohm 12" in my daily for 2 years


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Make sure you set your gains right on the next set. Those subs can take that power just fine unless your clipping the shit out of them. Burnt coils usually = clipping. Especially at lower power levels.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

playboi13 said:


> Two v1's. Dual 4ohms



I'm all but certain you clipped the shit out of the signal. Consider it a lesson learned. 

A lot of times sundown has B-stock at a discounted price.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just get some recones and rebuild them yourself… that shits easy


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

incman78 said:


> Just get some recones and rebuild them yourself… that shits easy


Yep, you can order a drop in recone kit with the CA glue direct from Sundown.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

how do you know coils are burnt??..did you test them?coils smell like shit as they are going its impossible to not notice unless your running sealed ..im curious to see a pic of the coils are they dark.maybe a amp issue.the sa is pretty tough your actually after box rise sending well below rms something else is going there.is your electrical up to par.that 1200 wont be very happy at 11 volts..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

check the coils with a DMM. If they go all over the place smoked is the word. If they hold near the specified impedence they coils are coo and the gang...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I smelled it when it happened.. it happened cuz the shopwho instslled thm didn't wire the properly. They have closed down since then of course.. excuse my ignorance for terminology, the wires from each voice coil terminal is melted and burnt to the spider


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> I smelled it when it happened.. it happened cuz the shopwho instslled thm didn't wire the properly. They have closed down since then of course.. excuse my ignorance for terminology, the wires from each voice coil terminal is melted and burnt to the spider


 take a pic of them..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

thats a clipped signal..wow they just disenegrated..to bad..recones are cheap though..

can you get a pic of the coil behind the screens..i have had times were i spliced in where the leads were burnt and the sub played fine for a while till they finally got old..


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, toasted tinsel leads are definitely the sign of clipping. I doubt you're gonna be able to do a decent job of repairing them with the speaker still together.

Either sell them and step it up to the v.2 or get a drop in kit and recone them yourself. It's actually quite easy to do.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't get a pic of the coil but they look clean. I'm going to order the recone kit


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> Can't get a pic of the coil but they look clean. I'm going to order the recone kit


just order yours the earlir sa were more spl based the v2 sounds loud but more musical.a v2 is no more highly rated than a v1.ill pm you something..


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> just order yours the earlir sa were more spl based the v2 sounds loud but more musical.a v2 is no more highly rated than a v1.ill pm you something..


In what way is the V.1 more geared towards SPL? If one were to use an 8 with SPL in mind the the greater x-mech and better cooling on the v.2 would seem to be the better choice.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

uh ok..:roflmao:


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> uh ok..:roflmao:


Can you explain your claim or are you just gonna throw a bunch of smiley faces up? Don't worry, I'll give you time to google your ass off.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

L.Daco1 said:


> In what way is the V.1 more geared towards SPL? If one were to use an 8 with SPL in mind the the greater x-mech and better cooling on the v.2 would seem to be the better choice.


 since you play know it all on here..the soft parts and coil dictate spl not the actual movement..cooling does very lil n burps..most of your answers are bullshit anyways. i didnt want to ruin op's post..w more senseless bickering..


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha you don't even realize how dumb you sound. 

The soft parts and coil on the v.2 allow for much higher excursion which, along with the cone's surface area, does equate to SPL. Since the cone's diameter didn't really change from the v.1 to the v.2 but the excursion increased quite a bit on the latest variation then the newer model will move more air. And the "actual movement" has everything to do with creating SPL, it's simple physics.

And cooling may not have a lot to do with burps, but this is in a daily, and cooling will help keep the sub from reaching its thermal limits as quickly. We're talking about a 2.5" coil here so it's not gonna be able to take a ton of abuse and better cooling will definitely help out a lot. Why do you think it was changed as the line progressed? 

So tell me specifically how my answer here, or anywhere else is bullshit. I actually have a pretty good grasp on the physics behind this and I have quite a bit of experience dealing with sound.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

L.Daco1 said:


> Haha you don't even realize how dumb you sound.
> 
> The soft parts and coil on the v.2 allow for much higher excursion which, along with the cone's surface area, does equate to SPL. Since the cone's diameter didn't really change from the v.1 to the v.2 but the excursion increased quite a bit on the latest variation then the newer model will move more air. And the "actual movement" has everything to do with creating SPL, it's simple physics.
> 
> ...


its not worth getting into this with you like i said,,you can read all the books you want there are other factors in spl there all not woofer related..oh and* so you know the sa-8 has a 2 inch coil*...its a one off motor in the line.. im not goin to get into bl or fs cabin design or box.this post is not about that..excursion is bullshit..thats y you have cars w one 8 doin high 60's and ten 12's doing 50's


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes you are right, the SA8 uses a 2" coil, the others in the SA line use a 2.5" coil. BFD. 

We weren't even talking about any other factors that can effect SPL in a car. I think you're trying to mention cabin gain which does have an effect on SPL, as well does box design (especially when using the quarter wave theory, like for a wall for instance). Bl and Fs have little to do with the equation on their own. We were discussing parameters of a sub and their relationship to SPL, not any other extraneous theories or phenomena.

If you think excursion is bullshit then that just underscores how lost you really are. You might want to learn what a sound wave actually is and how it is formed. Then you might see how cone area and excursion have large roles to play in making sound. 

A lot of those cars hitting those high numbers are doing it off burps in the higher frequency ranges. They aren't worried about SQ in the slightest bit and they are able to manipulate certain factors in their favor. In those cases it is much, much more install dependent and has less to do with the drivers they're using. For a daily driver this usually isn't feasible.

Your ignorance is amazing. I guess I'm through with trying to debate with you, we can't even agree on reality. if you want to continue I guess we can do it through PMs or you can start a new thread. I think Playboi already has a plan on what he's gonna do anyways.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Each version wasn't geared towards one thing or another, the v2 is an improvement of the original and is known to sound a bit better. 

If you think something like output or response comes down to one or two parameters you are mistaken. High excursion is not always needed for high SPL, especially with "burp boxes".


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I think this debate is very informative, please carry on.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> Well I think this debate is very informative, please carry on.


 you get my pm??and what were your goals with the sa-8


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

87gbody said:


> Each version wasn't geared towards one thing or another, the v2 is an improvement of the original and is known to sound a bit better.
> 
> If you think something like output or response comes down to one or two parameters you are mistaken. High excursion is not always needed for high SPL, especially with "burp boxes".


:yes:
And excursion is the lowest at port tuning and the woofers ability to handle power at this point is its highest. Again, burping for SPL comps is a bit different in that you are really trying to build the most efficient one note wonder and you can manipulate certain things to make this happen. Of course the trade off is usually SQ but that is irrelevant in this case.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i just ordered two recone kits :x:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

L.Daco1 said:


> :yes:
> And excursion is the lowest at port tuning and the woofers ability to *handle power at this point is its highest*. Again, burping for SPL comps is a bit different in that you are really trying to build the most efficient one note wonder and you can manipulate certain things to make this happen. Of course the trade off is usually SQ but that is irrelevant in this case.



Yes technically I guess, but only if you are talking _nominal_ power. Actual power is much lower than normal due to impedance rise at tuning. IIRC, mech power handling(compared to _actual_ power) doesn't significantly change until below tuning.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> I smelled it when it happened.. it happened cuz the shopwho instslled thm didn't wire the properly. They have closed down since then of course.. excuse my ignorance for terminology, the wires from each voice coil terminal is melted and burnt to the spider


lol, best buy owned :burn: now you know.. do the shit yourself. There is a few people full of *good* information on this board :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> you get my pm??and what were your goals with the sa-8


Sorry didn't see ur post. I did get ur pm . My goals are spl/sq for a dd, I have two pairs of diamond d6 components in as well.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> lol, best buy owned :burn: now you know.. do the shit yourself. There is a few people full of *good* information on this board :thumbsup:


Well actually it was a somewhat reputable shop with installers who've done some great builds, I've installed plenty in the past, but wanted it done right, oh the irony lol.


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> i just ordered two recone kits :x:


Where did you order them from?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

sundown them selves is where I get mine.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

E-Town520 said:


> Where did you order them from?


direct from sundown..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Airborne said:


> is it a V2? lol, they are rated at 600w but take 1k all day if sent clean power. I say get two more.


good info air borne i got a JL amp 1000 mono thinking should i get another amp for my second sd or just sell it and get 1 big amp to power both


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

got the recones in... now what...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> got the recones in... now what...
> 
> View attachment 613628
> 
> ...


you bought a kit but dont know how to do it?..


_For glue we suggest Loc-Tite 5-minute epoxy with mixing tubes to glue the spider to the frame (MAKE SURE to sand it first) and we suggest Amazing Goop or E6000 for the surround and dust cap (sand frame for surround and rough up the glue surface of the dust cap with sand paper as well). These can be purchased from Lowes or Home Depot very commonly and some Wal-Mart and Craft Stores.

look up reconing subs on youtube if not ..

you may need to find someone local to do it..
_


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> you bought a kit but dont know how to do it?..
> 
> 
> _For glue we suggest Loc-Tite 5-minute epoxy with mixing tubes to glue the spider to the frame (MAKE SURE to sand it first) and we suggest Amazing Goop or E6000 for the surround and dust cap (sand frame for surround and rough up the glue surface of the dust cap with sand paper as well). These can be purchased from Lowes or Home Depot very commonly and some Wal-Mart and Craft Stores.
> ...


ya never done it before, but someone said its not that hard. figured id give it a shot.. so i will get the glues you suggested .. what else might i need for removing the old cone etc.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> ya never done it before, but someone said its not that hard. figured id give it a shot.. so i will get the glues you suggested .. what else might i need for removing the old cone etc.


You're gonna wish you had bought two baskets after you get done cleaning those up...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> ya never done it before, but someone said its not that hard. figured id give it a shot.. so i will get the glues you suggested .. what else might i need for removing the old cone etc.


look it up on youtube.it being simple is easy for someone who done it 90 times..YOUTUBE WILL HELP YOU ALOT..


----------

